# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  Routing | دینی کنکور و نقشه راه مطالعاتی

## mahdi_artur

*-----» دوستان عزیز این تاپیک ادامه بحث رُوتینگ منابع کنکور (تاپیک زیر) هست.
Routing | عربی کنکور و نقشه راه مطالعاتی

رُوتینگ دینی:

رسیدیم به دین و زندگی. درسی که آسون تر از بقیه عمومی ها میشه به درصد بالا رسید و یه جورایی زود بازده ترین درس از بین دروس اختصاصی و عمومی محسوب میشه به شرط این که نقشه راه مشخصی داشته باشید و زیاد مرور کنید. 
مشکلی که بچه ها با این درس دارن اینه که میخوان با یکی دو دورمطالعه کردنش سر جلسه کنکور نتیجه بگیرن و یه جورایی کولاک کنن. این طرز فکرِ اشتباه دقیقا توسط آزمون های آزمایشی مرحله ای در طول سال موسسات مختلف مثل قلم چی، گزینه 2 و ... که عموما به صورت درس به درس پیش میرن تایید میشه. یعنی عموم بچه هایی که دینی رو داخل قلم چی 70 و 80 جواب میدن به این موضوع اشاره میکنن که ما یکی دو روز قبل از آزمون میخوندیم. آخه دینی که دیگه این حرفارو نداره بیخیال بابا دیدی من فقط روز قبل آزمون خوندم و درصد خوبی هم زدم. تعداد این بچه ها کم هم نیست. ولی سر جلسه کنکور و آزمون های جامع تر موفق نمیشن درصدی بهتر از 40-60 بزنن. دلیل این هست که دینی هم مثل باقی دروس نیاز به برنامه طولانی مدت و دقیق همراه با مرور های زیاد داره. 
دانش آموزِ شب امتحانی بخاطر رعایت نکردن مرور ها و قواعدِ بازی نمیتونه در آزمون های بعد از عید نتیجه درستی از این درس بگیره و فکر میکنه که منابعش بد بودن یا در بهترین حالت رو میاره به مرور کردن و گرفتن کتابای جمع بندی مختلف و از خصلت زود بازده بودن دینی استفاده میکنه ولی بعد از عید اکثر بچه ها وقت خیلی زیادی برای این کارها ندارن و در نتیجه درصد دینی شون هیچ موقع رشد نمیکنه. پس بهتره در طول سال این کار ها انجام بشه.

دینی کنکور 2 بخش بیشتر نداره، بخش سوم در واقع مرور و جمع بندی و تکمیل ارتباطات بین درس ها و بخش 1 و 2 هست 
1. بخش آیات ، احادیث و ابیات
2. بخش متن و محتوای کلی
3. مرور/آزمون/جمع بندی 

ما هر بخش رو باید زمان معینی از سال شروع کنیم به خواندن و هر بخش هم قلق ها و منابع خاص خودش رو می طلبه پس نقشه راه هر قسمت رو در دل توضیحات همون بخش آوردم که باید کامل مطالعه کنید.

A. آیات ، روایات و ابیات

» بخش آیات/احادیث/ابیات چطور مطالعه بشه؟
دو بشنو و یکی بیش مگوی ---» کتاب آیات و نکات میکروطلایی گاج تمام چیزی که برای این بخش نیاز دارید رو فراهم کرده.
 این چیزها شامل:
موضوعیت و تیتر کلی آیات و حتی ریز موضوعات هر بخش آیات
کلید واژه های لازم هر آیه (از ابتدا، وسط و انتهای آیه)
علت و معلولی ها / مخاطب و درباره ها / پیام آیات / نکات ترکیبی و ارتباط ها
وقتی همچین کتاب خوبی وجود داره آیا نیازه روش مطالعه یاد بگیرید؟ قاعدتا خواننده این کتاب با تمام قواعد مطالعه آیات پیش میره و نتیجه هم میگیره. چون طرز فکر مولف فقط پر کردن کتاب نبوده. تمام نکات رو پوشش داده و روش برداشت از هر آیه رو بعد از مطالعه چند صفحه از این کتاب کامل یاد می گیرید رفته رفته آیات رو خودتون تحلیل می کنید.

» چرا آیات رو از متن درس جدا کنیم؟ چرا آیات رو همراه با متن درس یاد نگیریم؟
سوال اول ----» آیات بطور مجزا حدودا نصف محتوای سوالات کنکور رو شامل میشن. نصفِ سخت ترِ کنکور. در صورت مسلط نبودن شک دار ترین سوالات دینی کنکور تون رو بخش آیات و احادیث تشکیل میدن. سوالاتی که بجای این که سریع تر از بقیه پاسخ بدین و بخشی از تایم دینی رو ذخیره کنید میتونن حتی بیشتر از 1 دقیقه وقت تون رو بگیرن و دائم بین گزینه نزدیک و نزدیک تر شک کنید و در نهایت تست رو اشتباه بزنید. پس لازمه تایمی جداگانه روی این بخش قرار بدین. دقیقا مثل اهمیت جدا کردن مسائل شیمی از کل محتوای شیمی و کار کردن مجزا روی بحث سوالات حل کردنی این درس.
سوال دوم ----» من یاد ندارم چنین حرفی زده باشم. اتفاقا برعکس. من معتقدم بخش عمده یادگیری آیات با مطالعه و ارتباط زدن با بخش های مرتبط داخل متن درس رخ میده. ولی این رو اشتباه میدونم که وقتی درسی رو مطالعه می کنید برای اولین بار بخواید با آیات اون درس روبرو بشید. شما باید از قبل مقدمات لازم رو برای بهتر یادگرفتن هر درس فراهم کرده باشید. یکی از این مقدمات اینه که روی آیات درس قبلا مطالعه داشته باشید تا وقتی ورود کردین به درس حالت فرسایشی رخ نده و قسمت عمده کاری که می کنید روی آیات نباشه. من میخوام شما وقتی متن درس رو دارید میخونید بیشترین انرژی رو صرف ارتباط زدن متن به آیات و تجزیه و تحلیل متن درس کنید. حالا این مهم چه زمانی رخ میده؟ وقتی قبلا روی آیات مطالعه داشتی و تایمی جداگانه صرف حفظ و تحلیل دونه به دونه آیات هر درس کردی.

» نقشه راه مطالعاتی آیات دینی
منبع » مینی میکرو طلایی گاج آیات و نکات
START » از تابستان سال کنکور (تیر)
حجم مطالعاتی روزانه کتاب آیات »
دور اول » روزی 2 صفحه از مینی گاج (10-15 دقیقه)
دور دوم » روزی 3 صفحه از مینی گاج (10-15 دقیقه)
دور سوم » روزی 4 صفحه از مینی گاج (10-15 دقیقه)
تعداد دفعات مطالعه این کتاب » حداقل 3 مرتبه 
بازه های پیشنهادی استارت و اتمام کتاب آیات »
دور اول » از تیر تا اواخر آبان (5 ماه)
دور دوم » از آذر تا اواخر اسفند (4 ماه)
دور سوم » از فروردین تا اواخر خرداد (3 ماه)
نکته مهم ----» در هر سه دور مطالعاتی بالا بعد از اتمام هر 10 صفحه (یک درس) یک دور صفحات قبل سریع مرور بشه.

B. متن درس

بخش متن درس چطور مطالعه بشه؟
اول یه موضوع رو روشن کنم، وقتی حرف از متن درس میزنم فقط منظورم متن نیست، بلکه کل محتوای درس حتی آیات درس هست که باید باهم مطالعه بشن. ما چیزی به اسم متن به تنهایی در دینی نداریم. متن کتاب بدون آیات فلجه.
ما 2 بازه برای هر 2 درس دینی تعیین می کنیم
1) هفته آموزش
2) هفته تست و مرور
هفته آموزش
فرض کن میخوای درس n دینی یازدهم رو بخونی. قبل از مطالعه هر درسنامه ای اول باید سراغ کتاب درسی بری و یک دور متن کتاب رو به صورت روزنامه وار بخونی. این کار زمان زیادی نمیگیره و نباید خواندن متن کتاب تقسیم بشه بین چند روز تا رشته کلام از دست خارج نشه. 
حالا متن کتاب رو خوندی و با موضوعیت کلی درس، تیتر ها ، آیات و احادیث درس آشنا شدی. 
بلافاصله بعد از متن درس میری سراغ تست های کنکور مطرح شده از همون درس. صورت سوال و گزینه های تست های کنکور رو یکی یکی میخونی و بدون این که بهشون جواب بدی سعی می کنی موضوعیت کلی هر سوال و نحوه طراحی و دیدگاه طراح رو متوجه بشی خب این کارم زیاد طول نمیکشه و شاید کلا 5-10 دقیقه زمان ببره ولی کار مهمیه.
 بعدش میری سراغ درسنامه اون درس از کتاب دین و زندگی جامع بهمن آبادی. درسنامه هر درس چیزی بین 5 الی 8 صفحه حجم داره. پیشنهاد من اینه که هر سه صفحه رو داخل یک باکس مطالعاتی 1 ساعته دقیق بخونید بیشترم شد اشکالی نداره. روز بعدی بجای 3 صفحه پیشروی بیاید 2 صفحه پیشروی کنید و 1 صفحه از روز قبل رو مرور کنید. مثلا: ما با درسنامه درس 5 دهم روبرو میشیم که 7 صفحه داره، روز اول 3 صفحه میخونیم. روز دوم 2 صفحه میخونیم و 1 صفحه روز قبلی رو مرور میکنیم و روز سوم 2 صفحه و 1 صفحه مرور روز قبلی. که مجموعا میشه 7 صفحه. در این صورت خوندن هر درس بیشتر از 4 روز زمان نمیگیره از ما.
مطالعه هر 2 درس و انجام این کارهایی که گفتم نهایت 1 هفته زمان می گیره. هفته اول کار ما همیشه همینطور پیش میره.
هفته تست و مرور
هفته دوم شروع می کنیم به زدن تست های کنکور ، آزمون های آزمایشی و در نهایت تالیفی از 2 درس هفته گذشته از کتاب بهمن آبادی. در کنارش تست های مارک دار درس های 2 هفته قبلی رو هم از این کتاب دوباره جواب میدیم این میشه مرورِ ما از درس های 2 هفته گذشته. 
مثلا: وقتی درس 10 دینی دهم هستیم تست های مارک دار درس 8 و 9 هم پاسخ داده میشه. 
تست ها رو به صورت سرعتی بزنید. ولی برای تست های مارک دار (مروری) تایم کمتری نسبت به تست های دور اول تون در نظر بگیرید. هفته دوم اگر تست کم آوردین کافه تست دینی انتشارات ندوشن رو بگیرید این کتاب برای هر درس 2-4 تا آزمون 25 سوالی آورده که برای بخش تست های مروری میتونید آزمونای این کتاب رو از خودتون بعمل بیارید. البته سفیر خرد 4300 تست دینی داره و استعمال کافه تست بعنوان منبع دوم کار هر کسی نیست ولی از نظر محتوایی کافه تست بعنوان منبع دوم خیلی خوبه.
هفته دوم وقتی تستی رو اشتباه زدین نکته اون تست رو نیازی نیست جایی وارد کنید فقط و فقط سعی کنید همون قسمت رو از کتاب درسی یا درسنامه تون دوباره مرور کنید. اگر نکته خیلی خاصی بود که خوشتون اومده خلاصه وار کنار همون قسمت از کتاب درسی تون یادداشت کنید. نکته نویس تست های تالیفی نباشید. سعی کنید خودتون از تست ها و درسنامه بتونید نکته استخراج کنید و فقط نکات خیلی خفن که ارزش دیدن دوباره دارن رو وارد کتاب تون کنید.
جمع بندی حرفام
34 درس داریم هر 2 درس 2 هفته زمان میخواد یعنی 34 هفته زمان نیاز داریم به عبارتی 236 روز. طبیعتا دوستانی که با آزمون های آزمایشی جلو میان هم پیشروی آزمون ها از مهر تقریبا سرعتی مشابه با ما داره و به مشکل نمیخورن اگر با برنامه آزمون ها جلو بیان. در بازه های جمع بندی آزمون ها بحث کمی فرق میکنه که در بخش سوم توضیح میدم.

» نقشه راه مطالعاتی متن دینی
منبع » سفیر خرد بهمن آبادی جامع پایه و دوازدهم (منبع دوم: کافه تست دینی ندوشن برای مرور با آزمون)
START » از شهریور
حجم مطالعاتی روزانه هفته آموزش »
متن کتاب درسی با تست شناسی کنکور های اخیر ----» هر درس 1 ساعت
دو الی سه صفحه درسنامه سفیر خرد ----» روزی یک ساعت 
حجم تست زنی روزانه هفته تست و مرور»
روزی 40 تست ----» به میزان 1-1.5 ساعت (زدن و تحلیل) ----» از این 40 سوال همیشه سعی کنید 10-15 تاش مروری مارک دار 2 هفته گذشته تون باشه. اگر وقت کافی برای زدن همه تست های سفیر ندارید میتونید زوج/فرد تست بزنید. در این صورت هر به دو روز تست زدن رو انجام بدین و حجم کارتون رو کمتر کنید. این تصمیم شخصیه و بستگی به برنامه خودتون داره. ولی برای تمام کردن همه تست های سفیر که خیلی هم زیادن نیازه که این مقداری که گفتم تست بزنید.
بازه پیشنهادی استارت و اتمام »
از شهریور تا اواخر فروردین (8 ماه)
# تصمیم شخصی اگه حس کردین دوست دارید زودتر تموم کنید میتونید از مرداد یا حتی تیر استارت بزنید ولی من پیشنهادم اینه از شهریور این کار رو شروع کنید و تا فروردین ادامه بدین. دلیل خاصی هم ندارم. چون انقدر مرور می کنید داخل این 8 ماه که بحث فراموشی رخ نمیده. صرفا پیشنهادم بود.
نکته مهم ----» هیچ موقع تست های یک درس دینی رو همون موقع که درس تموم شد نزنید. ارزشی نداره این کار و در دراز مدت متوجه میشید که کارتون بیهوده بوده.

C. مرور/آزمون/جمع بندی

1) مرور های فرعی
اگر در آزمون های موسسات شرکت کنید معمولا زمان هایی هست که آزمون از شما میخواد کلا برید سراغ یه پایه و جمع بندی کنید. عمده کاری که اون موقع باید انجام بدین مطالعه یه درسنامه خلاصه و زدن تست های منتخب از هر درس هست. به نظرم زدن تست های مارک دار دینی در این بازه ها کمک زیادی نمیکنه چون شما در بازه های جمع بندی نیاز دارید تست هایی بزنید که عموم نکات و مباحث درس رو در عین کم تعداد بودن پوشش داده باشن نه این که برید سراغ تست هایی که قبلا اشتباه زدین. مرحله قبل گفتم که تست های مارک دار و مهم تر رو داخل بازه هفته تست و مرور تون بزنید خیلی بهتره.
ولی سوالی که پیش میاد، پس چه منبعی در این زمان ها استفاده کنیم؟ 
زیپ دینی نشرالگو (کریمی) بهترین کتابی هست که این مشخصاتی که گفتم رو داره. تست های منتخب بصورت آزمونک + درسنامه ای به شدت مفید برای مرور
در بازه های مرور که آزمون از شما 12 درس طلب میکنه بهترین کار اینه از روی زیپ درسنامه ها رو بخونید و آزمونک ها رو جواب بدین. پس زیپ فقط برای آخر سال نیست. باید هر بار که آزمون جامع داشتی و یا یک پایه رو کامل تموم کردی 2-3 هفته بدی به زیپ و اون پایه (مثلا دهم) رو از این کتاب بی نظیر مرور کنی و تست بزنی.

زیپ رو میتونیم هفته دوم (هفته تست و مرور) در کنار تستای مارک دار خودمون بعنوان منبع مروری استفاده کنیم؟
 آره میشه. ولی پیشنهادم اینه که روز(یا دو روز) قبل آزمون از زیپ یه مرور سریع داشته باشید این بهتره.

2) مرور اصلی
از اواخر فروردین تا کنکور حدودا 2ونیم ماه تایم هست.
اول » آزمون های کنکور های سال های اخیر (98 به بعد همه رشته ها به نظرم نیازی نیست سال های قبل تر رو حل کنید چون قبلا هم کار شدن تست های کنکور و خب دو بار هم کار کردین، یک بار زمانی که متن درس رو خوندین بلافاصله رفتید سراغ تست شناسی تست های کنکور بار بعدی هفته دومش همه رو زدین) 
مرحله بعدی » موج آزمون + مرور سریع زیپ و درسنامه موج 
هر روز 1 آزمون میزنی + تحلیل کامل

2 هفته قبل کنکور
زیپ زیپ زیپ این کتاب واقعا باید همه جا دست تون باشه. هفته های آخر برای بار nام زیپ رو دست بگیرد و مرورش کنید. در کنار همه این کار ها میتونید آزمون های جامع سنجش/گزینه 2/قلم چی/گاج رو هم تحلیل کنید. هفته قبل کنکور کتاب مینی آیات گاج رو یه نگاه بندازید.*

----------


## kimura

عالی ارتور

----------


## Hisen

*سلام اقا مهدی . مرسی از تاپیک خوبتون . 
دورتند بهمن آبادی و زیپ الگو چه فرقی با هم دارن و چرا زیپ بهتره؟؟؟*

----------


## indomitable

*سلام بازم مرسی بابت تگ،حسابی افتادی تو زحمت

دورتند بهمن ابادی چرا نگفتی.؟زیپ؟من با زیپ حال نمیکنم دورتند گرفتم تو ازمونای جامعی که میزنم درصدمو به ۷۰ هم رسونده مال کنکور ۹۹ ،*

----------


## Dr.Na

واقعا عالی ممنون

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hisen


سلام اقا مهدی . مرسی از تاپیک خوبتون . 
دورتند بهمن آبادی و زیپ الگو چه فرقی با هم دارن و چرا زیپ بهتره؟؟؟ 


سلام عزیزم
انتخاب بین دور تند و زیپ بیشتر برمیگرده به سلیقه ات
ولی بخوام مقایسه کنم
از نظر درس به درس 100% زیپ بهتر کار کرده هم از لحاظ محتوایی و هم از لحاظ سبک نوشتاری
درسنامه های درس به درس بهمن آبادی همون فشرده شده های درسنامه کتابای جامعشه به نظرم کسی که کتاب اصلی شو در طول سال خونده نیازی نداره دوباره همون سبک رو چکیده شده ببینه بهتره بره زیپ بخونه که خیلی روون تره و به کتاب درسی که منبع اصلیه خیلی نزدیک تره سبک و سیاقش.
ولی دورتند 3 فصل آخرش یعنی دین و زندگی موضوعی ، برترین نکات و آزمون های دوره ای خیلی عالین اگه مثلا کسی خواست زیپ بخونه به نظرم در کنارش این 3 بخش دورتند رو هم بخونه و آزمونای دوره ای 1 تا 9 رو هم تا سر کنکورا بزنه.
ولی بازم میگم انتخابش کاملا سلیقه ایه. یه نفر با درسنامه های نموداری بیشتر حال میکنه میره سراغ دورتند یه نفر با سبک روون نویسی کریمی و اون علائم قشنگی که استفاده میکنه حال میکنه میره سراغ زیپ. انتخابیه بیشتر.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable


سلام بازم مرسی بابت تگ،حسابی افتادی تو زحمت

دورتند بهمن ابادی چرا نگفتی.؟زیپ؟من با زیپ حال نمیکنم دورتند گرفتم تو ازمونای جامعی که میزنم درصدمو به ۷۰ هم رسونده مال کنکور ۹۹ ،


سلام مررسی 
دورتندم بالاتر به دوستمون گفتم 
آفرین*

----------


## Mohamad_R

دوستان یک هفته مونده به کنکور با دینی 0 درصد نشستم و فقط سراسری زدم ، کنکور 99 درصدم حدودا 40 بود . 
اگر خوب بخونین واقعا درصد بالا زیاد دست نیافتنی نیست !

----------


## high-flown

> دوستان یک هفته مونده به کنکور با دینی 0 درصد نشستم و فقط سراسری زدم ، کنکور 99 درصدم حدودا 40 بود . 
> اگر خوب بخونین واقعا درصد بالا زیاد دست نیافتنی نیست !


من فقط کتابوخوندم ۶۰زدم اصلا دست نیافتنی نیست :Yahoo (4): 
جبران مافات:من دینی رو60نزدم 33زدم کتابم فقط یه دورخوندم ببخشید.

----------


## matinaz

اقا این مورد 1 و2 رو ما الان نداریم ولی در طی سال دینی خوندیم نسبتا ولی درصد بالایی نمیزنیم
تکلیف ما چیه؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط matinaz


اقا این مورد 1 و2 رو ما الان نداریم ولی در طی سال دینی خوندیم نسبتا ولی درصد بالایی نمیزنیم
تکلیف ما چیه؟


از الان زیپ دستت بگیر » ضمیمه های دورتند بهمن آبادی » تستای اول کنکور بعدا آزمونای مختلف قطعا میتونی به بالای 70 برسی. هفته ای 6-7 ساعت تایم بده دائم مرور و آزمون. مرور و آزمون. مرور و آزمون.*

----------


## miss_shadow

*کلا یه زی‍**پ کافی نیست؟من سال گذشته 60زدم ولی امسال فقط همینو گرفتم خیلی جمع و جور و مفیده.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط miss_shadow


کلا یه زی‍پ کافی نیست؟من سال گذشته 60زدم ولی امسال فقط همینو گرفتم خیلی جمع و جور و مفیده.


الان جامع نزدین که ببینید وضعیت چطوره؟
ببینید زیپ برای یه درصد خوب کافیه ولی مهم اینه که شما اشکالات و حفره های موجود رو پیدا کنید تا درصدتون از حدی که همیشه بودین ارتقا پیدا کنه. از درصد 60 به بعد زیپ نقش مروری میگیره و شما باید هر هفته لااقل 3-4 تا آزمون جامع بزنید و دائما اشکالات رو پیدا کنید. قسمت هایی که فراموش شده. ارتباط مخفی بین آیات و متن درس ، مشابهت های نوشتاری که تا الان بهش توجه نداشتید در متن کتاب، تفاوت های ریزی که در آیات مشابه وجود داره ، ادامه آیات مهم که دائما فراموش می کنید و ... ایناست که باعث میشه درصد از 60 بهتر بشه که خب با ازمون زدن و مرور دائم زیپ و در صورت داشتن زمانِ بیشتر مطالعه چند باره متن کتاب درسی بدست میاد.

آزمون جامع بزنید (یا حتی درس به درس)
اشکالات رو مشخص کنید
درسنامه ای از اشکالات رو مطالعه و مرور کنید
نکات مهم تره آزمون رو وارد درسنامه تون کنید
.
آزمون بزنید 
.
.
.
این چرخه رو بار ها تکرار کنید*

----------


## miss_shadow

بله کاملا حق با شماست  امسال کلا یسری تیپ تست جدیدم داشت مثه سوال ازشعرای متن :Yahoo (114):   که من اصا دقت نمیکردم بهشون سوالای گزینه دو واسه عمومیا خیلی خوبن به نظرم,ممنون بابت راهنمایی

----------


## matinaz

امروز زیپو گرفتم ولی هرجا رفتم دورتند نداشت و دینی یوسفیان پور چی ؟
بعد موج ازمون خوبه یا سوالا گاجو اینا؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط matinaz


امروز زیپو گرفتم ولی هرجا رفتم دورتند نداشت و دینی یوسفیان پور چی ؟
بعد موج ازمون خوبه یا سوالا گاجو اینا؟


دور تند نیاز نیست روی زیپ کار کن
یوسفیان پور برای کسی که 1 سال فرصت داره هم زیاد جالب نیست اون تایمی که میتونست خودش بخونه و تست بزنه و نتیجه بهتری بگیره صرف دی وی دی دیدن میشه. دیگه برای کسی که سه ماه فرصت داره اصلا مناسب نیست. البته یه مجموعه جمع بندی داره که اونو بتونی بصورت همایشی آخر کار (دو سه روز قبل از کنکور) ببینی بد نیست. هر چند نیازی هم نیست.

فعلا 
آزمون بزن 
زیپ بخون
آزمون بزن 
زیپ بخون
آزمون بزن 
زیپ بخون
یه نگاهم روی متن کتاب داشته باش بد نیست..*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*Up*

----------


## Dale Carnegie

منتظر زبان واختصاصی هستیم آرتورجان������

----------


## terme1

up
تاپیک مفید 
 routing زبان و اختصاصی هم بنویسید اقا مهدی

----------


## mahdi_artur

*U p
پی نوشت: دوستانی که در مدت این یک ماه به حقیر پیام دادن و جوابی نگرفتن شرمنده چون نرسیدم این مدت..*

----------


## ahmad01

سلام خسته نباشید لطفا اگه میشه سریع تر زبان و باقی دروس رو هم بنویسید چون دیگه بچه ها کم کم شروع کردن :Yahoo (83):   :Y (471):

----------


## Amir.h.f

سلام اقا مهدی ، چرا درس تخصصی هارو نمیزاری؟؟؟

----------


## mortezah

سلام ميشه براي درس هاي دگ هم ادامه بديد مخصوصا شيمي و زيست واقعا تحليل هاتون خيلي عاليه

----------


## ZAh_Akb

:Yahoo (100):

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------


## sepehr_a

> *-----» دوستان عزیز این تاپیک ادامه بحث رُوتینگ منابع کنکور (تاپیک زیر) هست.
> Routing | عربی کنکور و نقشه راه مطالعاتی
> 
> رُوتینگ دینی:
> 
> رسیدیم به دین و زندگی. درسی که آسون تر از بقیه عمومی ها میشه به درصد بالا رسید و یه جورایی زود بازده ترین درس از بین دروس اختصاصی و عمومی محسوب میشه به شرط این که نقشه راه مشخصی داشته باشید و زیاد مرور کنید. 
> مشکلی که بچه ها با این درس دارن اینه که میخوان با یکی دو دورمطالعه کردنش سر جلسه کنکور نتیجه بگیرن و یه جورایی کولاک کنن. این طرز فکرِ اشتباه دقیقا توسط آزمون های آزمایشی مرحله ای در طول سال موسسات مختلف مثل قلم چی، گزینه 2 و ... که عموما به صورت درس به درس پیش میرن تایید میشه. یعنی عموم بچه هایی که دینی رو داخل قلم چی 70 و 80 جواب میدن به این موضوع اشاره میکنن که ما یکی دو روز قبل از آزمون میخوندیم. آخه دینی که دیگه این حرفارو نداره بیخیال بابا دیدی من فقط روز قبل آزمون خوندم و درصد خوبی هم زدم. تعداد این بچه ها کم هم نیست. ولی سر جلسه کنکور و آزمون های جامع تر موفق نمیشن درصدی بهتر از 40-60 بزنن. دلیل این هست که دینی هم مثل باقی دروس نیاز به برنامه طولانی مدت و دقیق همراه با مرور های زیاد داره. 
> دانش آموزِ شب امتحانی بخاطر رعایت نکردن مرور ها و قواعدِ بازی نمیتونه در آزمون های بعد از عید نتیجه درستی از این درس بگیره و فکر میکنه که منابعش بد بودن یا در بهترین حالت رو میاره به مرور کردن و گرفتن کتابای جمع بندی مختلف و از خصلت زود بازده بودن دینی استفاده میکنه ولی بعد از عید اکثر بچه ها وقت خیلی زیادی برای این کارها ندارن و در نتیجه درصد دینی شون هیچ موقع رشد نمیکنه. پس بهتره در طول سال این کار ها انجام بشه.
> 
> ...


مهم ترین چیز اینه که دینی رو نگید ولش کن سه ماه آخر میخونم یا دو ماه آخر جمعش میکنم و...حفظ کردن متن ها و آیات جوری که سر جلسه جلوت خط های کتاب رژه برن کار یکی دو ماه نیست.از همین الان دینی رو بزارید تو برنامتون وقتی که خسته میشید حوصله ندارید یا هر وقتی در حد نیم ساعت همون مباحث آزمون آزمایشی رو بخونید.هر چقدر خوندتون کوتاه تر ولی پخش تر بشه تو هفته به نفعتونه.اونی که دو روز آخر مونده به آزمون کتاب رو وا میکنه و تند تند هر خط و آیه رو میخونه و با خودش تکرار میکنه تا حفظ بشه تو حافظه بلند مدت و روز کنکور بیشتر ضرر میبینه تا کسی که تو همون دو هفته پنج شش بار بره سمت کتاب و به صورت روزنامه وار و کتاب قصه ای بخونتش اما مدت کمتری تو هر دفعه وقت بزاره../من همینکارو میکردم و کتاب تستی هم نداشتم برای دینی تنها تستایی که میزدم آزمون پارسال کانون و خود آزمونی بود که میدادم..از اردیبهشت که دیگه رفتم سراغ آزمون جامع عمومی خیلی سبز دیگه کم پیش میامد کتاب رو بخونم با همون آزمون دوره میشد هر درسی هم که غلط میزدم ازش  سریع میرفتم سمت کتاب و فقط همون درسارو یک دور میخوندم و اونجایی که اشتباه کردم یا دقت نکردم مارک دار میکردم.همینجوری پیش رفتم تا دو سه هفته به کنکور رسید و سه تا کتاب رو بعد یه مدت نسبتا طولانی دوره کردم.دیگه بعدش بیشتر همون وقت نسبتا کم رو روی آیات تمرکز میکردم و شعرا.آخرین دوره هم از چهارشنبه دوز قبل کنکور شروع کردم که دهم رو کامل خوندم و پنج شنبه هم یازدهم دوازدهم..البته منظورم از این متن این نیست که شما هم مثل من تست نزنید نه هر کسی فرق داره ولی بدونید که تست زیاد زدن لزوما همه ی ماجرا نیست تو دینی تهش تو کنکور اونی که متن کتاب جلوی چشمش رژه بره موفق تره تو این درس میشه گفت شدیدا حفظی پس مرور های زیاد ولی جوری که وقتتون رو زیاد نگیره رو اصلا فراموش نکنید.تو کنکور هم 92 درصد زدم(23 درست دو تا نزده)

----------


## aria01876

> *-----» دوستان عزیز این تاپیک ادامه بحث رُوتینگ منابع کنکور (تاپیک زیر) هست.
> Routing | عربی کنکور و نقشه راه مطالعاتی
> 
> رُوتینگ دینی:
> 
> رسیدیم به دین و زندگی. درسی که آسون تر از بقیه عمومی ها میشه به درصد بالا رسید و یه جورایی زود بازده ترین درس از بین دروس اختصاصی و عمومی محسوب میشه به شرط این که نقشه راه مشخصی داشته باشید و زیاد مرور کنید. 
> مشکلی که بچه ها با این درس دارن اینه که میخوان با یکی دو دورمطالعه کردنش سر جلسه کنکور نتیجه بگیرن و یه جورایی کولاک کنن. این طرز فکرِ اشتباه دقیقا توسط آزمون های آزمایشی مرحله ای در طول سال موسسات مختلف مثل قلم چی، گزینه 2 و ... که عموما به صورت درس به درس پیش میرن تایید میشه. یعنی عموم بچه هایی که دینی رو داخل قلم چی 70 و 80 جواب میدن به این موضوع اشاره میکنن که ما یکی دو روز قبل از آزمون میخوندیم. آخه دینی که دیگه این حرفارو نداره بیخیال بابا دیدی من فقط روز قبل آزمون خوندم و درصد خوبی هم زدم. تعداد این بچه ها کم هم نیست. ولی سر جلسه کنکور و آزمون های جامع تر موفق نمیشن درصدی بهتر از 40-60 بزنن. دلیل این هست که دینی هم مثل باقی دروس نیاز به برنامه طولانی مدت و دقیق همراه با مرور های زیاد داره. 
> دانش آموزِ شب امتحانی بخاطر رعایت نکردن مرور ها و قواعدِ بازی نمیتونه در آزمون های بعد از عید نتیجه درستی از این درس بگیره و فکر میکنه که منابعش بد بودن یا در بهترین حالت رو میاره به مرور کردن و گرفتن کتابای جمع بندی مختلف و از خصلت زود بازده بودن دینی استفاده میکنه ولی بعد از عید اکثر بچه ها وقت خیلی زیادی برای این کارها ندارن و در نتیجه درصد دینی شون هیچ موقع رشد نمیکنه. پس بهتره در طول سال این کار ها انجام بشه.
> 
> ...


خیلی ممنون
ببخشید برای دروس تخصصی هم روتینگ مینویسید؟

----------


## دلبر

دقیقادینی رو یه شب دوشب نمیشه درصد چنان خوب بدست بیاری باید خیلی مداوم بخونی خصوصا ایات رو

----------


## Zolghadr

Up

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------


## darling

up

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------


## B.R

از الان بخوایم شروع کنیم واسه دینی با همین روش پیش بریم ؟!؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## Parimah

up

----------


## Iliad

سلام ببخشید من یه سوال داشتم.
اون هم اینه که این روتینگ ۳ درس عمومی که گذاشتید با آزمون های قلمچی تطابق داره یعنی میتونیم با این روش با آزمون هم جلو رفت یا نه ؟؟ @mahdi_artur

----------


## mahdi_artur

این سه تاپیک به درد 402یی ها میخوره.

----------


## loading

> *-----» دوستان عزیز این تاپیک ادامه بحث رُوتینگ منابع کنکور (تاپیک زیر) هست.
> Routing | عربی کنکور و نقشه راه مطالعاتی
> 
> رُوتینگ دینی:
> 
> رسیدیم به دین و زندگی. درسی که آسون تر از بقیه عمومی ها میشه به درصد بالا رسید و یه جورایی زود بازده ترین درس از بین دروس اختصاصی و عمومی محسوب میشه به شرط این که نقشه راه مشخصی داشته باشید و زیاد مرور کنید. 
> مشکلی که بچه ها با این درس دارن اینه که میخوان با یکی دو دورمطالعه کردنش سر جلسه کنکور نتیجه بگیرن و یه جورایی کولاک کنن. این طرز فکرِ اشتباه دقیقا توسط آزمون های آزمایشی مرحله ای در طول سال موسسات مختلف مثل قلم چی، گزینه 2 و ... که عموما به صورت درس به درس پیش میرن تایید میشه. یعنی عموم بچه هایی که دینی رو داخل قلم چی 70 و 80 جواب میدن به این موضوع اشاره میکنن که ما یکی دو روز قبل از آزمون میخوندیم. آخه دینی که دیگه این حرفارو نداره بیخیال بابا دیدی من فقط روز قبل آزمون خوندم و درصد خوبی هم زدم. تعداد این بچه ها کم هم نیست. ولی سر جلسه کنکور و آزمون های جامع تر موفق نمیشن درصدی بهتر از 40-60 بزنن. دلیل این هست که دینی هم مثل باقی دروس نیاز به برنامه طولانی مدت و دقیق همراه با مرور های زیاد داره. 
> دانش آموزِ شب امتحانی بخاطر رعایت نکردن مرور ها و قواعدِ بازی نمیتونه در آزمون های بعد از عید نتیجه درستی از این درس بگیره و فکر میکنه که منابعش بد بودن یا در بهترین حالت رو میاره به مرور کردن و گرفتن کتابای جمع بندی مختلف و از خصلت زود بازده بودن دینی استفاده میکنه ولی بعد از عید اکثر بچه ها وقت خیلی زیادی برای این کارها ندارن و در نتیجه درصد دینی شون هیچ موقع رشد نمیکنه. پس بهتره در طول سال این کار ها انجام بشه.
> 
> ...


چقدر تاپیک هات پر باره ، خدا قوت

کتاب میکرو طلایی گاج از سفیر بهتر نیست؟
چون سفیر پاسخنامه تشریحیش pdf هس، برای همین می خوام میکروطلایی بگیرم

و سوالم اینه به جز آیات که براش کتاب آیات و نکات گاج رو می خونیم، قسمت متن کتاب دینی هم درسنامه میخواد؟ اگه درسنامه میخواد میکروطلایی جلد درسنامشو هم بگیرم

کنکوری ۱۴۰۲ ام

----------


## mahdi_artur

> چقدر تاپیک هات پر باره ، خدا قوت
> 
> کتاب میکرو طلایی گاج از سفیر بهتر نیست؟
> چون سفیر پاسخنامه تشریحیش pdf هس، برای همین می خوام میکروطلایی بگیرم
> 
> و سوالم اینه به جز آیات که براش کتاب آیات و نکات گاج رو می خونیم، قسمت متن کتاب دینی هم درسنامه میخواد؟ اگه درسنامه میخواد میکروطلایی جلد درسنامشو هم بگیرم
> 
> کنکوری ۱۴۰۲ ام


تشکر عزیز دل
هر دو کتابای خوبی هستن (هرچند سفیر از نظر تستی بسیار غنی تره)
اون پاسخنامه pdf از نظر من تازه بهتره چون راحت تر میتونی تحلیل کنی (لپ تاپ یا گوشی جلوته کتاب تست هم کنارت)
اما اگه راحت نیستی آره میتونی میکرو بگیری. (سلیقه ایه)

راجع به سوال دومت هم
اگر متن کتاب رو از روی کتاب درسی مطالعه کنی خیلی به نظرم بهتر از درسنامه بعد تسته هرچند هر دو راه نتیجه خوبی داده و میده، حتی بعضی بچه ها هم کتاب رو میخونن هم درسنامه و هم مقدار زیادی تست حل می کنند. از طرفی درسنامه های بازار تقریبا همه خوبن ولی به نظر من کسی که کتاب درسی رو میخونه و بعدش حسابی تست میزنه و نکات کتاب رو بیرون میکشه کارش بهتر از کسی هست که صرفا درسنامه میخونه و تست میزنه. هیچ نکته خاصی که داخل تست ها نباشه ولی در درسنامه گفته شده باشه پیدا نخواهی کرد. اگر اینطور به قضیه تست زدن نگاه کنی که هر صفحه تستی که میزنی خودش یه درسنامه کامله پیشرفت زیادی تو هر درسی میکنی.

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------

